# In Honor of Earth Day



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Some of these are very much me...some are sort of surprising for who said them.

*Carl Sagan*
Anything else you're interested in is not going to happen if you can't breathe the air and drink the water. Don't sit this one out. Do something.

*Henry David Thoreau*

Many go fishing all their lives without knowing it is not fish they are after.

*Thoedore Roosevelt*
The conservation of natural resources is the fundamental problem. Unless we solve that problem, it will avail us little to solve all others.
​ The nation behaves well if it treats the natural resources as assets which it must turn over to the next generation increased, and not impaired in value.

*Gaylord Nelson, Senator*

Our goal is not just an environment of clean air and water and scenic beauty. The objective is an environment of decency, quality and mutual respect for all other human beings and all other living creatures.
- Late U.S. Senator Gaylord Nelson, Founder of Earth Day​ *Richard Nixon*

*What a strange creature is man that he fouls his own nest.*

*John Muir, Author, Conservationist*
In every walk with nature one receives far more than he seeks.
​ When we try to pick out anything by itself, we find it hitched to everything else in the Universe.
*Aldo Leopold, Author, Forester, Environmentalist*
​ The outstanding scientific discovery of the twentieth century is not television, or radio, but rather the complexity of the land organism. Only those who know the most about it can appreciate how little we know about it. The last word in ignorance is the man who says of an animal or plant: "What good is it?" If the land mechanism as a whole is good, then every part is good, whether we understand it or not. If the biota, in the course of aeons, has built something we like but do not understand, then who but a fool would discard seemingly useless parts? To keep every cog and wheel is the first precaution of intelligent tinkering.
_- A Sand County Almanac_, 1948​ ​ *Lady Bird Johnson*

The environment is where we all meet, where all have a mutual interest; it is the one thing all of us share. It is not only a mirror of ourselves, but a focusing lens on what we can become.
*Albert Einstein* 
Today's problems cannot be solved if we still think the way we thought when we created them.
​ Look deep into nature, and then you will understand everything better. - 1951
*Ansel Adams - Photographer*
Once destroyed, nature's beauty cannot be repurchased at any price.
*Aristotle*
In all things of nature, there is something of the marvelous.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the quotes from Nixon and Einstein.------SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

John Muir! Great quote... "hitched to everything else in the Universe." Very Tao.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You are either part of the problem or part of the solution. The choice is yours.


----------

